# How to avoid pool rides?



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

How exactly do you avoid pool rides?.Do you call the second person and say cancel it , or you just take the first person where there going and let the PAx cancel on you.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't drive where Pool is an option


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

I drive in the D.C. Area what are you talking about lol.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

newboy718 said:


> How exactly do you avoid pool rides?.Do you call the second person and say cancel it , or you just take the first person where there going and let the PAx cancel on you.


Dont accept the 1st pool request! If you do, why would you not pick up the add on. Inconvenience those pool riders as much as possible. Don't do tjem any favors by canceling the 2nd rider!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I stay in the richer neighborhood only, surge 1 .8 and up uber x only, today I done 11 rides totally $170 net.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

1) Try avoid accepting pool requests in general unless it's close to a 2.0 surge.

2) Only accept pool rides that are within 5 minutes. No driving 10 or 15 minutes to pick up a loser fare. They need to be literally walking in front of me (not behind. no U turns) and what I would call "on the bus route" to be picked up. Give them a call and get them to cancel or maybe they'll figure it out when they see you're not turning around or veering way out of the way to get them.

3) If you don't want pool add ons, bring up the ride details screen and either hit the toggle on the top right or scroll down and press the stop requests tab. You won't get any more pool requests but you also won't get a stack request for another ride near your destination. So make sure you go back in there near the end of the ride and start accepting requests again. Very important at the airport! But generally a good plan if you want to keep grinding.

4) Personally I will pick up additional pool riders if they are so close to the route that it requires zero or a minimal detour. 

Remember, you don't make an extra penny, and when you factor in your time and gas, you're losing money on subsequent pool requests.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ok now I understand


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

newboy718 said:


> How exactly do you avoid pool rides?.Do you call the second person and say cancel it , or you just take the first person where there going and let the PAx cancel on you.


Accept the pool and drive in the opposite direction


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

newboy718 said:


> I drive in the D.C. Area what are you talking about lol.


Apologies, I thought you were in These nutz


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looool i love the trolls


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

You can also use the "stop new requests" function when the first rider gets in the car.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

I will probably do that stop new request.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

newboy718 said:


> How exactly do you avoid pool rides?.Do you call the second person and say cancel it , or you just take the first person where there going and let the PAx cancel on you.


I work strictly the airport, where pool rides are only about 10% of all rides requested.



Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I stay in the richer neighborhood only, surge 1 .8 and up uber x only, today I done 11 rides totally $170 net.


That's interesting. I tried working Carlsbad ( in San Diego ), and it's affluent homes in the $700,000 range. What i noticed was most of my riders were:

1. Teenagers ( pool rides )
2. Maids going home to Oceanside ( always pools rides )

So, though it was an affluent area, I got more pool rides.

Where did i find the fewest pool rides?

1. Airport.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

I go to the waybill and get the destination and input it into a secondary GPS and follow that to the destination. I just keep on driving when I get the second or third ping.ive been driving X for Two and a half years and NEVER had two paxs' in the car at one time. I try to make driving pool the most inefficient way to go. Besides if I had two paxs' in the car I should make more per mile. What's that? They pay you less per mile for multiple paxs'? Hence I won't do it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't have to much experience with pool since it's not available where I drive most of the time. But if I pick up a pool at 2x surge, would that rate continue for second pax?


----------



## Nelstradamus (Mar 31, 2017)

Tippy711 said:


> I go to the waybill and get the destination and input it into a secondary GPS and follow that to the destination. I just keep on driving when I get the second or third ping.ive been driving X for Two and a half years and NEVER had two paxs' in the car at one time. I try to make driving pool the most inefficient way to go. Besides if I had two paxs' in the car I should make more per mile. What's that? They pay you less per mile for multiple paxs'? Hence I won't do it!


**** uber. Stop new request all day hit them where it hurts. I try to never do pool. Idk why but i did 1 today at a 1.4 surge, biggest mistake i ever made. $7.43 in 28 minutes. **** you uber


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Nelstradamus said:


> &%[email protected]!* uber. Stop new request all day hit them where it hurts. I try to never do pool. Idk why but i did 1 today at a 1.4 surge, biggest mistake i ever made. $7.43 in 28 minutes. &%[email protected]!* you uber


That's disgusting


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

OPT OUT. Keep emailing them over and over if they refuse. 

"Effective immediately I would like to exercise my right as an Independent Contractor and opt out of taking Uber Pool requests. I feel it compromises the safety of my passengers and frankly there is no profit in taking these requests." They will most likely come back with We are working to improve the Pool experience BLAH BLAH BLAH!! you can add go ahead and counter act that by saying "Although I understand Uber is trying to make things more efficient, however there will never be a time that I will want to accept Uber Pool requests. In fact I will be ignoring these requests ongoing, so I ask that you please Opt me out immediately."

I opted out shortly after it hit the Atlanta market and I was successful after two emails.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes I did it again, just finished 1 trip =41$ on a 2x surge


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I have never seen an Uber pool request in my area but I have heard it exists

I have already decided for myself that under no circumstances will I ever accept one


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Aryan Nation driver picks up pool requests from MS13, and then gets subsequent request from Crips (are they still around?). I'm getting some popcorn.


----------



## Ankido (Jul 28, 2017)

Don't believe anyone when they say you don't get pools at Airports. I'm living proof. I was given 10 pool rides in a row. My friend and I stood across from each other in shock as we both kept getting pools after pools. My acceptance rating went from 98% to 32% that night and I ended up going home with $0. I don't like to do pools. It's my damn car and I choose what I do with my car and pool rides are not good business. Tonight I got two pool rides in a row. I missed out on $40 because I ended up going home. Uber is shit and in the city of Chicago, Lyft is starting to take over.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Accept the pool and drive in the opposite direction


Lmfao i love it


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Y


newboy718 said:


> How exactly do you avoid pool rides?.Do you call the second person and say cancel it , or you just take the first person where there going and let the PAx cancel on you.


ou just don't accept the call once you do don't cancel. Uber can only deactivate you for canceled rides. They cannot deactivate you for missing rides. When I say missing rides I mean missing rides. I used to go through roughly 8 requests before accepting one. You make a little less but you also drive less so if you're smart and you've calculated your fees and operation costs you can make about $9 an hr choosing your rides. Accepting all the rides you make around $4 an hr. These are takehome rates before sales tax.



Ankido said:


> Don't believe anyone when they say you don't get pools at Airports. I'm living proof. I was given 10 pool rides in a row. My friend and I stood across from each other in shock as we both kept getting pools after pools. My acceptance rating went from 98% to 32% that night and I ended up going home with $0. I don't like to do pools. It's my damn car and I choose what I do with my car and pool rides are not good business. Tonight I got two pool rides in a row. I missed out on $40 because I ended up going home. Uber is shit and in the city of Chicago, Lyft is starting to take over.


If uber is shit then Lyft is a pile of shit.



RedSteel said:


> I have never seen an Uber pool request in my area but I have heard it exists
> 
> I have already decided for myself that under no circumstances will I ever accept one


You only do pool when there's a surge. If there's a surge pool is better because you can lock in the surge for the duration of the pool trip. Now get lazy sit back go 20 mph slower and pick the longest rout possible. 
You should be doing uber x with 75% surge minimum and 100% for pool rides. Anything under that percentage is not profitable. 
And remember 75% with uber is 1.75x. 
Another trick to make you think you're making bank.


----------



## Voxultra71 (Aug 17, 2018)

To avoid Pool pickups, you must Not accept the first ride as a pool, if you do you’ll be able to automatically hook up with the next rider, if you accept an X or XL first, you might see another flashing costumer but you will have an option in the upper screen to click “No Thanks”


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I haven't tried this. Can someone tell ne if it works. 

When you accept a pool request and are in route to pick up the pax, will the stop new request button work?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Dont accept the 1st pool request! If you do, why would you not pick up the add on. Inconvenience those pool riders as much as possible. Don't do tjem any favors by canceling the 2nd rider!


If you do pool do it right. Bring missery to all pax that ride the pool express.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

newboy718 said:


> I will probably do that stop new request.


So you want to take the cheapest fare rider then make even less by not picking up additional passengers? Ant!


----------



## Voxultra71 (Aug 17, 2018)

Voxultra71 said:


> To avoid Pool pickups, you must Not accept the first ride as a pool, if you do you'll be able to automatically hook up with the next rider, if you accept an X or XL first, you might see another flashing costumer but you will have an option in the upper screen to click "No Thanks"





uberinatltrafficsux said:


> So you want to take the cheapest fare rider then make even less by not picking up additional passengers? Ant!


Well, I got a XL vehicle where I do Uber here in Miami, I do know my hot areas and hours, hotel check out are around 10-11am and just wait for the families or largest groups, I got 2 mayor airports and 2 Sea Ports and miles of coast hotels to standby.. when I do X mostly are in Downtown or the malls.. I go back to home with not less than a $200 a day


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Voxultra71 said:


> Well, I got a XL vehicle where I do Uber here in Miami, I do know my hot areas and hours, hotel check out are around 10-11am and just wait for the families or largest groups, I got 2 mayor airports and 2 Sea Ports and miles of coast hotels to standby.. when I do X mostly are in Downtown or the malls.. I go back to home with not less than a $200 a day


You make 200 by doing pool? How many rides/hours do you do?


----------



## Voxultra71 (Aug 17, 2018)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> You make 200 by doing pool? How many rides/hours do you do?


No... I don't do pool, only X & XL. In my first post I'm explaining how to avoid Pool


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I used to dread doing pools but lately they have all been decent rides. Some long some short. But for the time it’s been equaling out to $20-$30 an hour. Extra pick up fee does help a bit and the occasional surge and tip. Plus each pickup helps me reach my quest faster so it’s actually a win-win. 

No I’m not saying pool is the best. It doesn’t work for everyone which is understandable. But in certain markets, at certain times, it works. Also, without pool we wouldn’t have as many riders using uber. Uber X has been getting more and more expensive the last few years. Pool actually brings in a bigger pool (no pun intended) of riders in play to be picked up. Which does mean more money in our pockets. And now that it pays almost the same as X. If it was a slow day during the week would you reject a pool request? Just because it’s a pool?

Well I look at this way...I make the most money when I have someone in my car. I make NO money when I don’t have anyone. So between picking up a pool and rejecting it waiting for an X ride, id take the pool everytime. And it depends on the distance. I rarely pick anyone up who’s 5 minutes away or more.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I used to dread doing pools but lately they have all been decent rides. Some long some short. But for the time it's been equaling out to $20-$30 an hour. Extra pick up fee does help a bit and the occasional surge and tip. Plus each pickup helps me reach my quest faster so it's actually a win-win.
> 
> No I'm not saying pool is the best. It doesn't work for everyone which is understandable. But in certain markets, at certain times, it works. Also, without pool we wouldn't have as many riders using uber. Uber X has been getting more and more expensive the last few years. Pool actually brings in a bigger pool (no pun intended) of riders in play to be picked up. Which does mean more money in our pockets. And now that it pays almost the same as X. If it was a slow day during the week would you reject a pool request? Just because it's a pool?
> 
> Well I look at this way...I make the most money when I have someone in my car. I make NO money when I don't have anyone. So between picking up a pool and rejecting it waiting for an X ride, id take the pool everytime. And it depends on the distance. I rarely pick anyone up who's 5 minutes away or more.


What kind of car/gas mileage do you have? I avoid pool because I have a honda pilot.


----------



## Voxultra71 (Aug 17, 2018)

I drive a 2017 Kia Sedona, Most Sedonas will be close to 18 mpg city, 24 highway, 20 combined. That's good enough for 6 out of 10 on our fuel economy scale


----------

